# Best combination for two kitties



## MonicaC (Apr 24, 2005)

Hello,
I was going to adopt a kitten but am now thinking about adopting two together. Any advice on what is the best combo - two boys, two girls, or one of each?

Thanks!


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 15, 2005)

I don't think it really matters what the sexes are. If you get a boy and a girl- just make sure you get the both altered.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Adopting two at the same time is an excellent idea. I'd recommend one of each.


----------



## Ta3339 (Feb 8, 2004)

I would go with one of each.. or 2 from the same litter. Just make sure you get them fixed ASAP, you dont' want a whole litter running around!


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

I ended up keeping the two sisters of the litter, but I don't think it would have mattered if I kept two girls, two boys, or a boy and a girl. They all got along the same


----------



## nancyLA (Feb 13, 2005)

I adopted two boys from the same litter. so far so good, they are very attached to each other.


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

Mine are two sisters but like everyone else says, as long as they get fixed, I don't think the genders really matter. But I think it's better if they're from the same litter... we adopted two kittens from different litters when I was a kid, and I don't remember them ever being as friendly with each other as my cats are.


----------



## MonicaC (Apr 24, 2005)

*One last thing.....*

Thanks guys.....
If I do get one male and one female, do I need to worry about them mating if I get them fixed at 6 months?


----------



## Ta3339 (Feb 8, 2004)

I got both of mine fixed at 5 months, just to be safe. I don't think 6 months is to late though. although, i have heard of girls going into heat as early as 6 months


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 15, 2005)

*Re: One last thing.....*



MonicaC said:


> Thanks guys.....
> If I do get one male and one female, do I need to worry about them mating if I get them fixed at 6 months?


My boyfriend's cat got pregnant when she was a little over 5 weeks old. I know boys cats usually reach mating age at about 6 months too. I would talk to your vet about maybe getting them neutered a little early.


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

I have 2 boys from the same litter, and they are fab!


----------

